# [SOLVED] access denied error create restore



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello can any one help!

A Quick, as possible, History. 
Purchased Dell E521 PC with XP installed and Upgrade disks to Vista.
After about a year half my girlfriend got a new computer with vista, thought it did not seem that bad so I thought i would upgrade at last, Not so sure now! Have no other support as I left it too long to upgrade.
Upgraded and seemed to work ok, had problems with many window updates, finally resolved and I had a fully updated service pack 1 version of vista home premium build 6001.
Found it OK but can't create restore point or back up (shadow copy), I just get the same error for both operations 0x80070005 access denined!!!!!
Tried to reinstall, twice still same.
added McAfee, no different.
Tried complete clean install, twice still same.
Installer 90 day trial of Onecare which claims clean working system and I can back up with but can not use windows restore or back up still. 
I dont want to install my other programs until I can create restore and backup incase they dont work and I may want to restore.
Have moved location of Doc's, pictures and music to D: partition which works, still have same problem before and after.
Only user of system, Have passworded Amin account and standard user, have run restore as adminastrator, all drives NTFS format, tried back up set for seperate USB drive, Main drive C: and a partition of main drive D:, still no joy 

I did not think i did any thing really stupid, besides installing vista !

I think its got to be somethink simple, like me, as everything seems fine

Can any one help please, as now thinking of reinstalling XP!


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Go to the Start Orb and type System. Then select System from the list. Then in the upper left corner select System Protection. Then check to see that there is only one C: drive selected and it is your current Vista drive.


http://bertk.mvps.org/html/eerrormsgsv.html#4

Paul


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Thanks for repling to my post,
Yes the c: drive was checked for restore point, I have turned it off and back on again still access denined error!
I have a partition on my C: drive labled D: be this won't work either
When I plug my USB drives these can be seen as well but still not access to create restore point?

Can you help?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Have you tried the first solution suggested in the link from my last post?

paul


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Yes but my C: drive was not missing and it selects ok and is labled 'Local Disk C:' but still have same problem


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

No I meant the one under your error code. Scroll up one paragraph.

Paul


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Is the c: drive the only drive selected for system restore?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Also check the permissions

Go to C:\
Right click on System Volume Information/ Properties/Security. 
Give yourself (i.e. your username) full control and click OK.

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Paul,
Sorry I new to this forum thing!
Yes have done the steps indicated, still same problem

And in answer to the two new people, Mcgriff2 and Dunlin
Yes C: is my only restore
and all my users have full control

Any other ideas??


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Let's try to take a look at any VSS points if they exist. . .

Download the attached zip file, extract to your desktop. Right-click on vss.bat and a notepad will open up in a minute. Copy/paste contents to your next post. It may appear to hang, but it is just processing.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*ATTACHMENT*
http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...28d1219813172-updates-eating-hd-space-vss.zip


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi, Jcgriff2

saved file to desk top, double clicked file to run and also tried running Unzipped file, I got same error message over a blank note pad screen which was
'the system can not find the path specified'
Does this help any?

Best Regards
Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*



jcgriff2 said:


> Right-click on vss.bat and a notepad will open up in a minute. Copy/paste contents to your next post. It may appear to hang, but it is just processing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Colin. . .

Please run again... but *right-click* on vss.bat and select run as administrator.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Run as administrator did not work in my normal user account (which should also be an adminstrator with full control).

So I copied file to Public folder and switched user to administrator with full control run program as admin. and got a result :smile:

I think I have attached the results, let me know if yuo dont get them.

OK now what?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi. . .

Thanks for the vss report. Interesting procedure that you used to execute it. Pretty neat trick... 

The output shows there are no restore points, no additional info as to the reason.

Is there an option for you to Run as administrator when you right-click?

In Vista there are 2 levels of admin accounts. The top level, or the elevated admin account is hidden by default and there is only one account. The lower level admin accounts are set up through Control Panel/User Accounts. The #2 level is the one you should be running under for normal daily use. 

Have you ever activated the hidden admin account?

Can you explain to me please your statement "..switched user to administrator with full control run program as admin.."? Where did this account come from (hidden admin?) and did you try to activate system restore with it?

Is your other account an admin account as well and did you try the public folder run-as-admin with it?

I would now ask you to further explain your respinse to Dunedin's post where you were asked to check file permissions -
right-click on c: | properties | security | - what is after this? The following is what should happen during this - with the UAC prompt in between the 2 following screens:











.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Mcjcgriff2,

I'm back again! before I start Thanks for your help as I have been trying to sort this for a month or so, and you all have been helpful to me understanding Vista.

Re you comment, If I can't get something working I just try to work around the problem!

For what you are saying I seems to me I think my vista install seems to be working fine except for my access to restore and shadow copy back up, it seems to be a setting I have missed somewhere?

Any way I try and answer all you questions
Firstly no I dont think I have activated the High level Admin account, but I'm starting to lose the plot now, of what I have tried to reslove the problem.

To run the restore I use the following path and steps
Path: Start button/Programs/Accessories/System Tools/Right click on System restore/ "run as Admin."/ open system protection/ select c:/ click "create restore point" and enter reference "fred"
System starts to restore then I get the error (Access Denined 0x80070005)
See Restore Screen shot attached.

As for the user accounts I use the following path and steps
Path: 'Window key' & E 'to open explorer'/ right click C:/ Properties/
I don not get asked the question to continue I get the Security TAB directly
I have Adminstrator account pasword protected (but I am not sure if this is highest level) dont think so!
And I have my general login Colin no password
All accounts inc SYSTEM and Authenticated Users have all options ticked (except special permissions)
This is what I meant by the comment full control
See Permissions Screen shot

Hope (and Think) this answers your questions if not please ask again

All the Best Colin



Please advise how


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Colin. . .

Thanks for all of the information... it has helped me to better understand the issue.

What I am after is the same screenshot as your second one - but for the folder named System Volume Information - which will be found under the c: drive in Windows Explorer. Do the same - select Properties and the first screen from MY last post should appear. Then click on continue, the UAC prompt should appear where you will "Continue" again, then a screen just like the 2nd one in my last post should appear - the one with SYSTEM as the only user. 

It may be necessary to change your folder options to see hidden and operating system files. Click on START | type folder options into the start search box and hit enter. Make sure the items boxed in red are the same as the following screenshot:










.

Also, I would like to get from you an msinfo32 NFO file - 
START | type msinfo32 into the start search box and hit enter. Give it a few moments to collect info, then save it in NFO format - you will see the default file extension when you go to save it.

Please zip it up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Jcgriff2,

Please find the attached 'System Volume' screen shot, all items are 'Allowed' with exception to the special permissions at the end of the list (not shown).

I already had 'show Hidden files' checked and 'Hide Operating System Files' un-checked as indicated on your post.

Also attached is the msinfo32 file you requested.

Hope this helps

All the best Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Colin. . .

I have been through msinfo32 looking and the only item that I find that MAY be preventing the creation of restore points is your One Care Live firewall. I know this is a Microsoft product, but I have seen stranger things happen.

I would suggest that you un-install One Care then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hilighted) | Click OK

Be sure to re-boot after the un-install of One care... then reset the Windows Firewall.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi JC,

Sorry to tell you but I had the problem before I installed One care! I hoped one care would clean the registery of something to solve the problem, Onecare say's i have a clean healthy system  Ya but it still will not restore!

Any way I deleted one care restarted and tried it any way, as you asked, also run as admin. and it still has the same error.

From the info I sent you is my admin account the highest level?

Is their a way to give my self unlimited access to all file without causing serious errors?

Any other ideas?

Best Regards
Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi. . 

I cannot tell from info if you are on the hidden admin account or not.

Let's activate the hidden admin and see.

Bring up an ELEVATED command prompt "DOS" - and type:

```
[size=3]
Net user administrator /active:yes 
[/size]
```
Now logoff and see if there is a new user account that shows up at the logon screen named Administrator. If so click on it - no p/w should be set.

Try again.

JC

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi JC,

Tried this, althougth I think I have already done this, no new admin. account created so I assume my Admin Account is highest level. And no still can not create a restore point!

So what was so wrong with XP!!!

Help!

Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

If you are using the hidden admin account - this may be the problem.

Logon on to a regular admin account and try creating a restore point.

Oh... and there is nothing wrong with XP... I am simply a huge fan of Vista - the successor of XP, and the predecessor to Windows 7, or Vienna (?). :grin:

JC

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi JC,
I think I now have Hidden admin account, an admin standard account and a standard user account.

In Hidden Admin can't create a restore point on my C: drive but I noticed I can on D: drive a partition where i keep my photos, my docs etc.

Same in standard Admin account no joy on C: but ok on D:

finally changed my normal account from admin to standard and can't restore in Stand user. I get error even if i run as admin! I get 'class not registered' error 0X80040154

does this help any?

Regards Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Colin. . .

Interesting about drive d: - is that your recovery drive?

Take a look at this MS kb, please - to reset Vista security settings

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313222

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi JC,

Reset my security settings and lost my user account with web settings and windows mail folders. tried to create restore point still same.

created new standard user account and restored web settings still same.

created hidden admin account, still same

my D: (80GB) is simply a partition on my C220GB) drive which I moved 'my doc' photos and files to before I upgraded to vista. My plan was to run vista and my programs in C: drive. Leaving D: partition for all my personal files.

I have two USB Lacie external drives 320GB and 500GB which I planned to be my BACK up units. All drives have been converted to NSTF format to suit vista

But because I have been having problems I read somewhere it was best to keep restores on C: drive. Which is what i am trying to get to get working before load new programs incase the new programs are not compatiable so I could restore/back up as needed.

But I have wasted months in trying to get this vista to work, so what now??

Disparingly Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi. . .

For info for the future - external drives formatted in FAT32 are just fine w/Vista. No need to re-format to NTFS.

One of the last items up my sleeve would be to run SFC - the system file checker/repair utility - 

Bring up that ELEVATED command prompt again - type the following:

sfc /scannow

Let it run - 10 min or an hour... I don't know how long. Then re-boot to allow if to fix any files that it cannot b/c the system may be using them.

Do you have a recovery drive? The next step is to perform a system repair to see if thats will do anything.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Jc

Run SFC/Scannow

Reported no violations found, restarted any way, still can restore.

If you mean did I do a back up which I can restore/repair with. the answer is no as it is a clean install/upgrade of vista so I have nothing to restore too.

Best Regards
Colin


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi JC,

OOps meant can't restore on c: drive, in my last post, still access denied

Any other ideas?

Best Regards
Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi. . .

I would boot into the recovery partition or use Vista DVD to perform a system repair.

JC

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Jc,

How is it going?

Err not sure how to do either of what you suggest, is their an windows artical i should follow?

Best Regards
Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi. . .

To invoke system restore - see p57 of the owner's manual -

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dimE521/en/index.htm




> To use PC Restore:
> 1 Turn on the computer.
> During the boot process, a blue bar with www.dell.com appears at the top of the screen.
> 2 Immediately upon seeing the blue bar, press <Ctrl><F11>.
> ...


Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Jc,

I actually got feed up with the problem so I re-installed a clean copy of vista from my dell upgrade discs.

so i followed the following steps
1 clean install with one standard admin user with password e.g. me!
2 note a restore point was already there from the install so tried to create a new restore point and got access denined!
3 windows then was auto updating vista with 60! updates, so left it to it and all successfully installed ok
logged off
4 next day set windows mail settings to check mail, 3 more updates successfully installed
5 Activeded genuine copy of vista
6 noted updates create restore points, with no problem, seen under System properties/system protection
7 but when i try restore points access denied??

I do not think the install of vista has any problems, I think the upgrade disc is installing ok but it seems some settings for my c: drive seem to be preventing restore point creation??

How can a clean install be a problem?

What do you think?

Best regards
Colin


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Just a thought....I have often had "Access Denied" in XP when trying to view the System Volume Information Folder

I asked you before about the System Volume Information Folder.
Did you check it out? Are you getting "Access Denied" to it, or is it "Read only".
If it is add your Account with full permissions.

I think the System Volume Information Folder might be a hidden folder, but can`t check that out at the moment. You might have to show hidden files and folders to see it

Click the Start button, and then click Control Panel.
Click Appearance and Personalization.
Click Folder Options.
Click the View tab, click Show hidden files and folders, and then click OK.

.


----------



## 96lonewolf (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Guys,

Guess what, my Vista now restores and back's up! 

I did what you suggested and added myself to the volume system information, although this was done before, this time it worked!! I have no idea why it work this time and not the first time I tried it, but ‘hey ho’ it works now.

I can now use my computer rather than mess about with the operating system at last

Thanks for all your help guys

I will drop a small donation your way so you can keep up the good work chaps (and any chap’esses you have), thanks again and hopefully I won’t need your help any more (not personal )

Cheers Colin


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: access denied error create restore*

Hi Colin. . .

The fact that this has been solved is great news. 

I checked all of the Vista systems here and all simply have "SYSTEM" listed on the System Volume Information. Interesting to say the least.

The thanks here of course goes to Dunedin for the suggestion... and to you for following the advice. Great teamwork.

Thank you so much for posting back and letting us know the outcome of this - it is greatly appreciated. Very often - too often - we never know the end result.

Warmest Regards. . .

JC

.


----------

